# Star Trek Online



## Sammelpass (26. Februar 2014)

Halle Community,
wie steht es eigentlich noch um dieses Spiel? Kann man da als Neuling noch anfangen oder gehen die Server bald ihrem Ende entgegen? Kennt einer Infos? Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören! Mfg


----------



## wastel (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo Sammelpass,

witzigerweise war ich seit dem Start dabei, mit längeren Pausen. Momentan Spiel ich es wieder und probiere mal die romulanische Seite aus.  Kann daran liegen dass gerade wieder ST Enterprise im TV läuft .

Ich finde das Spiel im ST Universum wirklich gut. Vom Gefühl her finde ich nicht dass zu wenig Leute unterwegs sind, d.h. die Jungs das Game bald einstampfen. Aber hier können Dir eventuell Full Time STO'ler mehr info geben.

Das Spiel sieht anfangs recht einfach aus, kann/wird aber sehr komplex werden. Man hat viele Möglichkeiten seine Schiffe auszurüsten und verschiedene "Skills" einzusetzen. Hier kann man wirklich frei experimentieren und 
das Schiff seinem Spielstil anpassen. Denke nur im PVP und High End Content muss/sollte man dann die möglichste effektivsten "Ship builds" nutzen. 

anbei ein paar Gedanken die mir bei STO im Kopf rumschwirren:

-Das Leveln geht schnell voran..finde persönlich zu schnell. 
-Gute Grafik mit schönem St Flair
-es gibt viel zu tun
-Einigartig ist die "Foundry"..eine Datenbank von "missionen" die von Spielern erstellt wurden. Sehr sehr gute darunter zu finden.
-Die Story line Missionen fühlen sich wie richtige ST Episoden an.
-aktivitäten wiederholen sich von der Art her oft, d.h. die Interaktion mit der Umwelt.

Ach was solls..ist F2P...probiers aus. Schlage Dir aber vor, eine Flotte zu finden mit Membern die Dir Hilfestellung geben. Das Game ist NICHT wirklich selbsterklärend und kann Spieler von "einfachen" MMORPGS schonmal überfordern.

Wastel


----------



## Sammelpass (27. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen zum zweiten 
auch hier ein großes Dankeschön an deine Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast. Dummerweise vergaß ich mitzuteilen das ich es bereits gespielt habe vor cirka 2 Jahren. Ich besaß einen kleines wendiges Schiff. Weiß nicht mehr wie das hieß. Das PVP hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Was mich abgetörnt hat war der englischsprachige Teil. Ich fande es auch ziemlich komplex. Eben was die Rüstung der Schiffes und die Wahl der Waffen betraf. Auch die Bodenmissionen fand ich gelungen. Würde mich da gerne wieder reinfitzen. Ist der Chat auch immer noch englisch? Bin da nur teilweise bewandert. Ich kann mich ja bei dir melden sobald ich online bin. In diesem Sinne, möge die Macht mit dir sein! Ach nein das war was anderes aber kann ja nicht schaden  LG


----------



## wastel (27. Februar 2014)

Hmm..die missionen sind meist auf deutsch..aber halt mit englischer sprachausgabe.

Was meinst du mit chat? die community? 
falls ja, dort gbts ja auch einen deutschen chanel, denk STOGermany heisste der. Dort..oh wunder...wird Deutsch gesprochen 

Wenn du es schon gespielt hast wiesst du ja wie es ist. Ich bin z.b. kein PvP'ler deshalb ist es net so wild wenn ich mit schlechteren Zeug rumfiege...für NPC's reichts immer noch.
Wenn Du wieder ins PvP einsteigen willst, empfehle ich dir nach der deutschen sto community seite zu googeln oder nach pvp guides. gibts sicher auch auf deutsch.

STO ist für mich meist nur ein Lückenfüller (jetzt z.b. auf ESO)..der mich aber immer wieder eine Zeit in seinen Bann zieht. Doof ist nur..wenn man mal länger weg war,
muss man wieder fast ganz vorne an der Lernkurve anfangen. Zumindest bei mir hat sich viel geändert. RUF inhalte sind z.b. dazu gekommen..bei denen blick ich
selbst noch nicht durch


----------



## Sammelpass (27. Februar 2014)

Ja ich kenne es noch aus wow Zeiten wenn man da mal länger abstinent war ich wiederum habe beim pve nicht so durch gesehen. Da flogen alle will rum auf irgendwelche würfel zu und ja krass  ich werde auf jeden Fall mal paar Seiten Googlen. Oh ja das gute ESO  nicht mehr lange . . .


----------

